# And last week's excuse is ...



## Arch (16 Sep 2010)

Well, I made it to 51 miles commuting last week, but pathetically, over 7 days of commuting, since I did a bit of work on both Saturday and Sunday. I wimped out of the extra distance a couple of days - my excuse is a cold. Monday I had a feeling in the back of my throat, Tuesday it was a sore throat, Wednesday it was in my sinuses, Thursday I sniffed all day and Friday I started to feel almost human again, albeit producing snot for England.

Add in a couple of work tasks that ended up in town (and therefore no incentive to go out further, since I was on my doorstep), and I only just scraped in.

Still, I had fun at the York Festival of Cycling over the weekend, even though I was sort of working part of the time - we had the contract to collect the recyclable rubbish. In between going round the boxes hoiking out any general rubbish, I chatted to a lot of mates, and watched some cool stunt riding. They also had this giant airbag, with a ramp set up for kids to do loop the loops and 360s and stuff. How they have the nerve I don't know, it must be a confidence of youth thing. Amazing to watch though, and seeing how the lads (it was all lads) got more confident over the two days.

I'd never have made it up the ramp, so I reckon they should have had some diving platforms at the other end for people to leap off. It did look fun.





So far this week, I'm way down on target - partly due to work stuff and partly on purpose. On Friday night/Saturday I'm hoping to nail the night ride, 100 miles and 200k all in one ride! So I'm 'tapering'. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!


----------

